# Help! My computer is getting slow!!!



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My old, antique computer is getting slow, and I'd like to know what I can do to speed it up.

It is an emachines, at least 5 years old. I think it has 80 gig of something. 

I am still on dial up. 

I've been visiting other forums with tons and tons of pictures, information, etc.

Last night, a "virtual memory is getting low" message popped up.

I've noticed a real slow down lately, especially after visiting those forums and sites with lots of pics.

What can I do, in maintenance, to speed it up? How do I do that?

System defrag? 

Help!!!! A computer idiot is on the loose!!!! 

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey clovis, you take your computer and your daughter back to the Indianapolis 500 this coming year and some of the speed of the cars will migrate to your computer system. That would be the fun way to speed it up. 

Actually I was going to direct you to the sticky note telling of monthly maintenance but discovered that it is no longer there. I don't feel qualified to otherwise tell you.

Best wishes.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm guessing that you have XP. Let me know if I'm mistaken.

The updates & service packs for XP have been requiring more and more memory over time, so what used to be enough memory a few years ago isn't nearly enough today. The classic sign is the low virtual memory warning, as your system starts to use hard drive space for memory.

XP needs at least 1 gig of memory now, but you probably only have 512 mb (1/2 gig). I suggest that you get a 1 gig stick and add it to your machine to make 512 mb. A 1 gig stick of memory should cost about $15 at eBay.

To confirm my suspicions, right-click on the My Computer icon and select Properties. Under "Computer" you will see how much memory you have installed.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Nevada said:


> The updates & service packs for XP have been requiring more and more memory over time, so what used to be enough memory a few years ago isn't nearly enough today.


I added to my older computer so it and my newer one both now have 3 gig RAM.

I was surprised today on seeing a refurbished computer for sale and it came with 6 gig Ram. Not sure if the link will be direct or not. http://deals.woot.com/sellout


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Okay...

It is XP...and YIKES!...service pack from 2002! I didn't know this computer was that old. I did buy it new. 

It says 504 MB of RAM.

Is that what I'm looking for?

Thank you so much!!!!!!! (Even though I'm starting to get lost.)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, that was what he was looking for, thats really too little RAM to run these days.

Adding memory is both cheap these days and easy to do. If you give us a make and model we can get more specific as to what and how.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Hey clovis, you take your computer and your daughter back to the Indianapolis 500 this coming year and some of the speed of the cars will migrate to your computer system. That would be the fun way to speed it up.
> 
> Actually I was going to direct you to the sticky note telling of monthly maintenance but discovered that it is no longer there. I don't feel qualified to otherwise tell you.
> 
> Best wishes.


Now wouldn't that be fun!!!! I'd hate to lug the stupid computer from 12th and Winton all the way to Stand E, though. I'm usually tired from just walking...that track is bigger than what most people think!

I miss the sticky too. I was going to check it out first, and was surprised to see that it was gone.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Yes, that was what he was looking for, thats really too little RAM to run these days.
> 
> Adding memory is both cheap these days and easy to do. If you give us a make and model we can get more specific as to what and how.


Okay. Let's see if I can give you the right info:

eMachines T2893. Celeron CPU 2.66, 2.67 GZH 504 MB of ram.

Y'all are talking to a computer IDIOT. I may be too dumb for words, LOL.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> Okay. Let's see if I can give you the right info:
> 
> eMachines T2893. Celeron CPU 2.66, 2.67 GZH 504 MB of ram.
> 
> Y'all are talking to a computer IDIOT. I may be too dumb for words, LOL.


Should take PC2700 DDR SDRAM. Here is one for $16 with free shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1GB-DDR-PC2700-...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b19e254c


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah you need more memory ESPECIALLY with a Celeron. I'm not sure I'd throw any more than that at it if you have any plans to get a new(er) PC In the future.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Should take PC2700 DDR SDRAM. Here is one for $16 with free shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1GB-DDR-PC2700-...012?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b19e254c


Thank you!!!!

I wish they had better FB as a seller.

What does this thing do, BTW? 

Is it easy to install?

Did you look at the red type in the ad?

"PLEASE NOTE THESE MODULES ARE TYPICALLY USED IN SERVERS AND ARE NOT RECOMMENDED FOR DESKTOPS. PLEASE SEE OUR OTHER LISTINGS FOR THE NON ECC LOW DENSITY MODULES FOR DESKTOPS. IF YOU NEED ASSISTANCE PLEASE EMAIL US."

Whaddayathink?

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Kung said:


> Yeah you need more memory ESPECIALLY with a Celeron. I'm not sure I'd throw any more than that at it if you have any plans to get a new(er) PC In the future.


I'd like to milk this computer for as long as I can. I hate to spend cash, especially right now.

Of course, I don't want to be _too_ antiquated, but I also don't need to have the latest and greatest.

I'd love this computer to be like my 95 and 98 Chevy's...they just keep going, and going, and going.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Oh, BTW, I almost only use this computer to surf the net. A few CD type games. Nothing else though.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> "PLEASE NOTE THESE MODULES ARE TYPICALLY USED IN SERVERS AND ARE NOT RECOMMENDED FOR DESKTOPS. PLEASE SEE OUR OTHER LISTINGS FOR THE NON ECC LOW DENSITY MODULES FOR DESKTOPS. IF YOU NEED ASSISTANCE PLEASE EMAIL US."
> 
> Whaddayathink?


Sorry I was in a hurry. I was trying to get some orders ready for shipping.

You are right. This should do it, and the feedback is better.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1GB-2x512MB-DDR...484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb1fb526c


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's how to replace it
http://www.ehow.com/how_2109465_add-memory-computer-plain-english.html
and
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWqiv8ag0s4[/ame]


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I'm guessing those are links to videos, right?

Since I'm on dial up, watching them is out of the question on the home PC.

I can watch them on an iPhone...what exactly do I need to put in the search box on YouTube to find that video?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The 2nd is a video link, the first is a web page you shouldn't have too much of a problem with, it does have a couple pictures but they're small.


----------

